# How to paint a rifle



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Howdy,

I have a Sig 522 .22lr, the gun is amazing, but I want to add a bit of spunk to it.

What process do I need to go through to get it painted.

The grip is polymer, so I'm not sure If I can even paint that. If so what do I need to do, what type of paint do I need etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

You could use a product called Duracoat.I believe it's a epoxy finish.Manufacturer of DuraCoat Firearms Finishes


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Duracoat must be sprayed on with an airbrush. If you don't know how/don't have the tools to do it, then you have two options: find someone else with the skillset and tools to do it correctly (this is what I'd recommend), or use the aerosol version (DuraBake). However, that stuff has to be baked in an oven at the prescribed temperature for the prescribed amount of time (not something I'd do for polymer parts, since you'd most likely end up with polymer soup, lol).

The good thing about Duracoat is that it's virtually indestructible. Seriously, once you put that on, your paint job won't so much as get a scratch - ever (after you wait the two-week cure time, anyway).


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Duracoat needs 6 weeks to cure completely. I'm going for KG Industries coatings, it's the same or better than Ceramacoat and much cheaper, and you can buy smaller amounts. the coating is aplied by air brush,after you strip the blueing off, you completely clean the parts with a good quick drying cleaner. It is cured in an oven at 200 degrees for 2 hours. I'll be doing my Colt Combat Commander first, to try it out. The trigger, hammer and smaller parts will be black and the slide and frame will be od green, then a set of Esmeralda grips to set it off. Only need the air brush I have a high end compressor they threw out at work. Sometime this summer I hope to do it.:watching:


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

My bad; I read somewhere 2 weeks, then never paid much attention to that part of the process after that. But the stuff is awesome (I haven't done it to any of my guns, but after the whole process is finished, I haven't read anywhere about anyone who was disappointed with the end result); I haven't had any experience with the KG stuff (haven't even done any research on it), but I wish you luck on that project of yours.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023Thanks try this site:: KG Industries ::


----------

